

Beginner SPARQL tutorial: finding data for a postcode - RicRoberts
http://learnlinkeddata.com/articles/sparql-example-find-data-for-postcode

======
manishm
I did an IAP on Linkeddata, thought of sharing. Might be one of the best
resources for you all semantic guys,

<http://dig.csail.mit.edu/2010/LinkedData/res.html>

------
RobAldred
Ric, this is a really good introduction, thanks.

------
RicRoberts
Thanks, manishm - some useful resources there.

